# How long to wait for mama cat to show up?



## Cast+Chrome (Jul 8, 2018)

There is a litter of kittens on my property, (I think they're old enough to have been weaned, but not old enough for mom to have kicked them out) and they are just hanging out and watching me when I'm outside. They seemed well enough cared for, but I haven't seen a mom ANYWHERE, nor have I heard her. The kittens cry a lot, are they looking for her?How long should I wait for mom to show up before either capturing them, or making them a place outside?


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

I found this from a website:

Wait and watch as long as you can to see if the mother cat comes back, at least 12-18 hours. 
If there is a severe storm, you can move the kittens to somewhere safer in the immediate area, as long as the mom can still find them. 
Sprinkle flour around where the kittens are nestled to see if the mother leaves paw prints when she comes back. 
If the kittens look like they have a cold, are dirty or cold to the touch after several hours, then you can consider them abandoned and bring them into a shelter.


----------

